# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Prinz Chakkraphong Phuwanat und die russische Prinzessin

## schiene

Im Jahr 1897 besuchte König Chulalongkorn die Stadt St.Petersburg in Russland wo er sehr gastlich aufgenommen wurde.
Der Zar Alexander der II. lud einen der Söhne von König Chulalongkorn zum Studium nach St.Petersburg ein.Im Frühjahr 1897 traf sein 2.Sohn 
Chakkraphong Phuwanat mit einer Barke an der Newa ein.

Chakkraphong Phuwanat 


In St.Petersburg begann er ein Studium/Ausbildung an der Millitärakademie welche er mit dem Titel "Colonel of the Russian army"
abschloß.
Prinz Chakkraphong Phuwanat war der Lieblingssohn von König Chulalongkorn.Er Vertrat den König oft bei internat.Anlässe und leitete auch die siamesische Botschaft in Petersburg.Auch war er der "Chef"der 20.kaiserl.Garde des Zaren.


Im Jahr 1905 geschah es dann das der Prinz auf einem Ball in eine junge Rotharige Russin  verliebte Kiss
Ihr Name war Ekaterina Desnitskay


wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

Im Jahr 1903 ging sie als 15 jährige als Krankenschwester zum "Roten Kreuz" um den Verwundetetn im russisch-japanischen Krieg zu helfen.
Sie kehrte nach der Zeit mit 3 Auszeichnungen zurück.




wird fortgesetzt...

----------


## schiene

Prinz Chakkraphong Phuwanat  war klar das er niemals eine russisch - orthodoxe Ausländerin heiraten könne.Aber die Liebe war wohl so groß
so das sie heimlich Heiratspläne schmiedeten.Nur ihr Bruder Ivan wurde eingeweiht.
Sie heirateten heimlich in einer russisch-orthodoxen Kirche in Konstandinopel.


Ihre "Hochzeitsreise ging über den Nil weiter nach Singapore wo Ekaterina erst einmal alleine verblieb.Der Prinz reiste weiter nach Bangkok wo für seine
Rückkehr schon Feierlichkeiten ausgerichtet wurden.
Aber irgendwie musste er es seinem Vater verklickern daß er heimlich geheiratet hatte.
In Siam/Bangkok brodelte schon die Gerüchteküche und gewisse Fragen wurden immer lauter.
Als der Prinz seine Frau nach Bangkok holte weigerte sich der König sie zu empfangen und anzuerkennen.Kein einziger siamesische Adlige beherbergte oder empfing das Paar.
König Chulalongkorn mit Frau



wird fortgesetzt....

----------


## schiene

Jedoch gelang es Ekaterina mit viel Einfühlungsvermögen,Demut und Charme das Herz der königl.Familie zu erweichen.Dabei spielte die Geburt ihres Sohnes
Cha Chul “Chakrabongse Bhuvanath Jr. eine sehr große Rolle.Vor allem die Königin von Siam mochte ihren Enkel sehr welcher wohl auch vom Aussehen eher einem Thai entsprach.

----------


## schiene

Sie kleidete sich wie Thais,lernte die Sprache und fasste Fuß in der thail.Gesellschaft.
Im Palast Paruskavan wurde ein europ.-asiatischer Verein gegründet wo auch russisches und thail.Essen gereicht wurde.
Trotz allem fühlte sie sich aufgrund von Familienstreitigkeiten,der fremden Kultur und den Lebensbedingungen nicht wohl.

----------


## schiene

Auch nahm sich Prinz Chakrabongse die 15 jährige Prinzessin Chavalit als Geliebte was Ekatarina nicht verborgen blieb.

Ekatarinia lud Prinzessin  Chavalit zu sich ein und stellten den Prinzen vor die Wahl welche zu ihrem Ungunsten ausfiel..
Nach 12 Jahren Ehe reichte der Prinz die Scheidungspapiere ein.Wegen der Revolution in Russland konnte  Ekatarina nicht zurück in 
ihr Heimatland und zog nach Singapore.

Der Prinz starb im Alter von 37 Jahren an einer Grippe mit schwerer Lungenentzündung welche er sich auf der königl.Yacht bei der 
Überfahrt nach Singapore geholt hatte.Seine "Neue"verlangte von ihm das er trotz schwerer Grippe sich auf der Yacht an Deck aufhielt.Zwei tage nach Ankunft in Singapore verstarb er.
Trauerumzug


Nach dem Tod fuhr sie zurück nach Thailand um ihren 12 jährigen Sohn zu holen.Jedoch durfte sie ihn nicht mitnehmen.


wird fortgesetzt....

----------


## schiene

Hier heiratete sie den amerik.Ing.Harry Clinton Stone und zug bald darauf in die USA.
Später zogen sie nach Paris wo sie 1960 verstarb.

Ihr Sohn wurde nie König von Thailand.Nach dem Tod seines Vaters wurde er zum Studium nach England geschickt.
Hier wurde er Profi im Reitsport.Er schrieb sich viel mit seiner Mutter.
Er heiratete die Engländerin Elizabeth Hunter mit welcher er eine Tochter namens Narizu zeugte.


Narizu zog später nach Thailand




Prinzessin Naritzu Chakkraphong, das einzige Kind von Prinz Chula Chakkraphong und seiner englischen Frau Elisabeth Hunter ist die Inhaberin von "River Books" in Tha Tian (Th. Maharat) in der historischen Bangkoker Innenstadt. Dort betreibt sie auch ein ,jedenfalls für gut betuchte Reisende ,empfehlenswertes Oberklasse-Hotel. Sie hat zwei Söhne, einen von einem englischen Mann und einen zweiten von einem Thai-Ehemann.
Das Hotel:
Chakrabongse Villas - Maharaj Road, Tatien, Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## isaanfan

@schiene

Danke für diese Geschichte.
Du bist eben immer wieder für *besondere* Beiträge gut.  :: 

isaanfan

----------

